# Configuring DH165K1A FX3 Rotary Beacon



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

As I am days new to this DCC business, taking the plunge with a Digitrax Super Chief, I have a question on how to install and configure a rotary beacon for this decoder for my Kato SD40-2 BN.

After reading through the books and the Digitrax site, I am still slightly confused on how the function remapping works, but I'll give it a try, explaining to you all what I think I am supposed to do.

1st: I solder my light's wires to the Blue/+common and the F3, Brown pads.
2nd: I set CV113 to 26 as I understand from the Digitrax Decoder book for FX3 lighting effects.

Can someone look this over and offer suggestions?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

soumds correct. not sure about the CV but everythong else is correct.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

your wiring is correct. but leave it to digitrax to make their own language...
2x non directional. on with func. on. phase a.
x6 rotary beacon sim.
2x+x6 in English would be 26.
but in digitraxian 2x+x6= 038 
set CV113 to 038:thumbsup:


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Now that is what was missing from that whole section, nowhere in it do they say these CVs are in hexadecimal or at least, it isn't repeated enough for us page flippers...Excellent, nsr_civic! Does this mean that all the tables' CVs are in hexadecimal especially where it is not indicated?


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

All digitrax decoders are coded in hex. In my sticky there is a hex to decimal chart. Any time you get a 2 digit number add an x at the front and look it up in that chart.!


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

*After much ado*


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

very cool one of these days im going to get me sound


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> very cool one of these days im going to get me sound


Thanks, I still have yet to change the CVs to mute the coupler clank that sounds when pressing F3 to activate the rotary beacon.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

_IGMUSKA,_
You can reprogram the coupler sound to a different CV, or you can reprogram the light to a different CV. GRRR all my books and notes are still all packed. I use my computer to do all my programing of the decoders, I will have to dig out some of my equipment out of the boxes today and then I can give you an exact answer on how to reset it up for both to work.
What system are you using for DCC?
What parts, DH165K1A and Sound bug?
Where did you connect the ditch light too F3 or F4 or F3 and F4?
TONOFFUN80,
You can add a soundbug sound decoder to almost any DCC engine for fairly cheap.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah i've looked at doing one of my two dash9's just haven't come up with funds


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> _IGMUSKA,_
> You can reprogram the coupler sound to a different CV, or you can reprogram the light to a different CV. GRRR all my books and notes are still all packed. I use my computer to do all my programing of the decoders, I will have to dig out some of my equipment out of the boxes today and then I can give you an exact answer on how to reset it up for both to work.
> What system are you using for DCC?
> What parts, DH165K1A and Sound bug?
> ...


I am using Sound Bug SFX004 and the above board...From what I've read so far, the easiest route would be to mute the coupler clank. If you can suggest better, I'm sure willing to experiment with different CVs.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Where did you connect the ditch light too F3 or F4 or F3 and F4 or did you just use F3?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Where did you connect the ditch light too F3 or F4 or F3 and F4 or did you just use F3?


The DH165K1A is for my Kato that uses light pipes for the ditch lights. I wired the rotary beacon to F3 (brown) pad on the board.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, I knew you installed a beacon light and not ditch lights. Just me in LA LA land I guess, What sound is assigned with F4?
Still digging threw boxes for the books, notes and DCC System....


----------

